# Wer hat es erfunden????



## lille pojken (27. Mai 2008)

Hejsan

Es wahren die Finnen die die Sideplanner gebaut haben!!!!

Aber ich habe auch angefangen sie nach zu bauen!!!

Muss sagen wenn man nicht gerade zwei linke hände hat geht es recht schnell von der hand!!!
Mal eben auf die schnelle vier stueck ausgesägt und der erste hat auch schon die erste lage haftgrund abbekommen!!!!

Bild 1 Schablone aus pappe/Bild 2 ausschnitte/Bild 3 erste Ölung|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Super, sieht doch klasse aus!#6

Nur, was ist das....|kopfkrat


----------



## lille pojken (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Da wollen wir den Carsten mal aufklären(frage mich nur was deine Eltern gemacht haben)lol

Das sind nachbauten von den Finnischen Sideplanner nur einwenig umgewandelt!!!


----------



## kulti007 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Super, sieht doch klasse aus!#6
> 
> Nur, was ist das....|kopfkrat



na das sind sone dinger wo man was mit machen kann #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Da wollen wir den Carsten mal aufklären(frage mich nur was deine Eltern gemacht haben)lol
> 
> Das sind nachbauten von den Finnischen Sideplanner nur einwenig umgewandelt!!!


 
Mann, schreib das doch gleich dazu....

Den Verdacht hatte ich ja auch schon, aber so ganz sicher war ich mir als absoluter Nicht-Schleppangler nicht wirklich...#6

Sieht aber sauber verarbeitet aus....

...dein neues Filierbrett....:q


----------



## lille pojken (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mann, schreib das doch gleich dazu....
> 
> Den Verdacht hatte ich ja auch schon, aber so ganz sicher war ich mir als absoluter Nicht-Schleppangler nicht wirklich...#6
> 
> ...


 
Man wie soll ich da die 10+ Fische draufbekommen|bigeyes#d


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Sicher waren es nicht die Finnen die Scherbretter erfunden haben,dass Prinzip ist bereits
seit Jahrhunderten in der Seefahrt bekannt und wird schon seitdem es Schleppnetzfischerei gibt,in eben dieser angewendet.Übrigens funktionierte schon im Altertum ein Log,auch auf dem Prinzip.Wahrscheinlich kannte man es schon in der Steinzeit!
Aber bei der allgemeinen Skandinavien Verherrlichung hier im AB,kann man schon mal behaupten,dass es die Nordmänner erfunden haben!
Dennoch eine schöne Arbeit und bei den Preisen für diese "Brettchen",lohnt sich ein
Eigenbau sicherlich.


Taxidermist


----------



## lille pojken (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sicher waren es nicht die Finnen die Scherbretter erfunden haben,dass Prinzip ist bereits
> seit Jahrhunderten in der Seefahrt bekannt und wird schon seitdem es Schleppnetzfischerei gibt,in eben dieser angewendet.Übrigens funktionierte schon im Altertum ein Log,auch auf dem Prinzip.Wahrscheinlich kannte man es schon in der Steinzeit!
> Aber bei der allgemeinen Skandinavien Verherrlichung hier im AB,kann man schon mal behaupten,dass es die Nordmänner erfunden haben!
> Dennoch eine schöne Arbeit und bei den Preisen für diese "Brettchen",lohnt sich ein
> ...


 
Stimme dir da ja voll zu aber genau diese Form hat nun mal ein finne gebaut und vertrieben,das die nicht erst seit gestern auf dem Markt sind ist mir auch klar:q
und von den Preisen wollen wir doch nicht sprechen,im eigenbau liegen die bei knapp 3€ das stueck#6

MvH Lars


----------



## belle-hro (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

....und wenn man dann noch den richtigen Plan hat#6:vik:


----------



## lille pojken (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*



belle-hro schrieb:


> ....und wenn man dann noch den richtigen Plan hat#6:vik:


 

|good:|sagnix|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## schwedenklausi (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Ricola !
schwedenklausi


----------



## lille pojken (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hejsan

So mal wieder einwenig zeit gehabt,die ersten 6 haben ihren lack bekommen und warten auf die endfertigung:q
dann soll der lauf test starten wenn der sch.... wind nur nicht währe#q


MvH Lars


----------



## Bienzli (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

ist das so was wie ein seehund????


----------



## lille pojken (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hejsan

Yellow Bird,Sideplaner und Seehunde arbeiten alle nach dem selben prinzip!!!

Und da hast du schon irgentwie recht#6

nur das ich jetzt ein Finnisches model nachgebaut habe!!!


MvH Lars


----------



## Fishzilla (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Nabend Lars.
Schöne Teile, sehen richtig gut aus.
Ich kenne Leute, die hängen ihre Wäsche auf die Leine.
Du Sideplaners und Apexlöffel.
Mal eine Frage:
Wie hast du das Gewicht befestigt oder wie machst du das?
Genau wie bei den Originalen?
Da ist doch an der Unterseite ein Schlitz zu sehen wo dann das Gewicht drinne ist.#h


----------



## Bienzli (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

wei funktioniert eigendlich diese finnische erfindung? und wie funktioniert eigentlich ein seehund????


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*



Bienzli schrieb:


> wei funktioniert eigendlich diese finnische erfindung? und wie funktioniert eigentlich ein seehund????



Guckst Du hier -> http://angeln-in-stuttgart.de/seehund.htm


----------



## HD4ever (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*



Bienzli schrieb:


> wei funktioniert eigendlich diese finnische erfindung? und wie funktioniert eigentlich ein seehund????




die klemmet man in die Schnur um beim Trolling oder auch Schleppangeln die Schleppköder auch seitlich vom Boot ausbringen zu können.
durch den Strömungsdruck des Wassers werden die vom Boot weg getrieben und somit kann man Schleppköder auch recht weit neben dem Boot fischen ! #6
guckst du *hier* : Fischen mit sideplanern

@ Lars !!!
super Bretter ! #6
Aber warum hast du für uns denn nur sooo wenige gemacht #c


----------



## lille pojken (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hejsan

Hej Jörg
Na wieviele möchtest du den haben??? ist echt kein ding die zu bauen!!!!

und nun zu dir Stefan, bei den Finnen ist in der tat eine metalschiene unten drin als gewicht,die bei mir ganz fehlt und auch nicht schlimm ist da sie auch ohne diese laufen!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hallo Lars,
sehen schön aus, die Teile. Aber vergleichbar laufen können sie garnicht ohne den beschwerten Kiel. Säg doch ne Falz rein und klebe die Beschwerung rein.


----------



## belle-hro (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Moin Hans,

doch doch die laufen. Hatte meine selbstgebastelten vor einer Woche bei Lars mit oben. Lars war auch überrascht, aber sie laufen auch ohne Gewicht.
Und Lars benutzt den gleichen Bauplan wie ich damals. Das sind Originalmaße der gekauften Bretter.

Gruß
Belle

P.S.:guckstDu


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Moin Belle

Hast du den Plan noch und kannst du mir diesen zuschicken???|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

krieg noch ne Lieferung von Lars .... 
vielleicht müßt ihr gleich noch mal einen diesbezüglich aushandeln


----------



## belle-hro (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

|bigeyes neben den Flashern noch die Bretter|bigeyes Dat wird ja wie X-mas Jörg:q

@Torsk1
Werd den mal einscannen. Ma schauen wann ich dazu komme.


----------



## lille pojken (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hejsan

War den mal so frei belle!!!!

Wuensche allen ein frohes Basteln:q


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Danke!!!!!#h

Hast du das vielleicht noch in einer besseren Auflösung???|supergri


----------



## lille pojken (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Werde mal schauen was sich da machen lässt


----------



## belle-hro (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Danke Lars für die Mühe:m


----------



## lille pojken (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hejsan

So nun sind auch die Klemmen dran,und die Testfahrt kann morgen starten dank Nationaltag morgen:vik:
und fuer Sa+So schaut es auch gut aus mal schauen ob sich ein Sommerlachs ueberreden lässt:q!!!!


----------



## lille pojken (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hejsan

So hatte gestern entlich mal die zeit meine Bretter zu Testen

Was soll ich sagen die Laufen wie Sau:vik:
selbst zum schluss als es ca0,75bis 1meter welle war!!!
Morgens bin ich sogar mit 3stueck pro seite gefahren,einfach nur schön:q

MvH Lars


P.s ein run und sonst nur Schnabelzicken,schaut aber genial aus wenn 6Bretter ziemlich zeitgleich nach hinten abhauen!!!


----------



## lille pojken (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hejsan

Wollte nur mal eben einen kleinen verbesserungs vorschlag machen!!!

War gestern in dem wohl Weltgrössten Bsstelladen der Welt,ist ein Schwedisches Möbelhaus:q

Da ist in der Kuechenabteilung doch das Augenmerg auf 7mm starke Kuechenbretter gefallen,Wieder zuhause wurde getestet ob diese sich auch sägen lassen???
Da wird doch der Hund in der Pfanne verrueckt es geht,nun werden sie in Plastik gebaut weil besser wie Holz:vik:
Bericht mit Foto´s folgt!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## belle-hro (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hej Lars,

|bigeyes Küchenbretter aus Plaste die sich auch gut sägen lassen? Bohren auch?

Wat haben die denn für Maße?

Hejdå
Belle


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hallo Lars,
wenn ich dein Foto richtig interpretiere, hast du aber das Brett verändert. Da ist ja so eine
Scotty-Klemmmimik und hinten ein Wirbel dran. Der Hauptvorteil der Originalbretter, dass die
Köder genau in der Kiellinie laufen und sich das Brett eben nicht löst und zum Fisch wandert
ist doch damit weg...
Oder lese ich das Bild falsch?

Petri
Hans


----------



## lille pojken (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hej Hans

Nein du hast das Bild genau richtig gelesen!!!

Als Belle bei mir war hatte er sie genau so wie sie sind nachgebaut,ich habe sie nun so gebaut wie du schon gesagt hast,mit Klemme und Wirbel hinten so das sie auslösen!!!

Habe vielle Leute getroffen die auch die Oriegenale aus Finnland so umgebaut haben und keine Nachteile berichten konnten!!!

Da du aber weitaus mehr erfahrung hast lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren!!!

MvH Lars



P.s Belle das sind weisse Kuechenbretter mit den abmessungen 45x30cm und die lassen sich Sägen und Bohren:vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Nu, es muß ja jeder so glücklich werden, wie er es will. Aber das Brett, was du jetzt gebaut hast, hat natürlich mit dem Original nichts mehr gemein. Dann kann man auch Yellowbirds usw. fahren.
Die Originalkonstruktion zieht duch das Klemmbrett den Köder genau in der Kielllinie und das Doppelbrett bringt etwas mehr Auftrieb nach oben, stellt also das unten beschwerte Brett in
eine günstigere Fahrtlage.
Das Brett soll -und das haben eigentlich erst spätere ausführliche Erfahrungen mit den Brettchen ergeben - eben nicht auslösen. Ich weiß, dass einige damit nicht klarkommen. Aber für die besteht eben auch kein Grund, gerade diese Bretter zu fahren.
Der durch den Köder in Kliellinie und den etwas längeren Bügel entstehende Zugwinkel macht mit diesem Brett eben Dinge möglich, die andere nicht mehr aushalten.
Ich möchte jedenfalls keine große Forelle oder einen Lachs mit einem dieser Bretter in kurzer Distanz vor dem Kopf drillen müssen.
Glaub mir. Die Brettchen spielen erst in der "echten" Version ihre Vorteile voll aus. Genau diese Bretter haben dazu geführt, dass sich viele Troller nicht mehr mit Planerbvoards rumschlagen wollen.
Aber jeder wie er es will. Ich möchte ja nur meine Meinung dazu sagen, wenn sich auch andere dafür interessieren. Wenn du besser so klarkommst, solltest du weiter so fischen.

So. Ich fahr jetzt erstmal zum BAC Treffen am Ratzeburger See.


----------



## lille pojken (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hallo Hans

Werde dir da sicher nicht wiedersprechen!!!

Nur wie schaut es aus wenn ein sagen wir mal ein 10+ mit allen auf Tauchfahrt geht entsteht da nicht ein gewaltiger Druck auf der Schnur???

Die Laufeigenschaften war einfach der grund diese zu bauen,den die kleinen Yellowbirds neigen doch schnell dazu an ihre grenzen zu stossen,was mit diesen jetzt lange nicht so schnell der fall ist!!!!

Aber wie du schon sagst jeder so wie er mag,und wer weiss wenn ich mal deinen Wissenstand habe vielleicht denke und handel ich dann so wie du!!

MvH Lars


----------



## belle-hro (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

So Lars,
lass mich nich dumm sterben|gr: Besorgste mir diese Küchenbretter? Müssten aber die Maße haben wie meine nachgebauten Orginalen. Wenn man das Gewicht nämlich verringern kann, umso besser. Außerdem ist das Abklemmen schneller, weil biegsamer#6

Und Hans spricht mir aus der Seele. Diese Bedenklen hatte ich dir ja auch schon bei unserer Tour geschildert. Mal sehen, wie deine Bretter (die übrigens eine ganz hervorragende handwerkliche Arbeit sind) sich verhalten, wenn sie so 70cm vor dem Lax rumbaumeln.
Werden wir gemeinsam beim nächsten Trip besprechen.
Hejdå


----------



## lille pojken (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hejsan

So dicht wird das Brett nicht vor den Köder laufen da ich ja zu 99%vorbleie und das Brett ja nur bis dahin kann!!!

Ist ja nicht mehr sooooooo lange bis dahin zum Glueck Belle!!!!!!!!!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hallo Lars,
zwei Dinge:
Wenn du weiter als Rutenlänge vorbleist, gibts zwei Möglichkeiten: Erstens du hast ein festes Blei, dann bekommst du den Fisch nicht zum Kescher, weil das feste Blei die Schnur am Spitzenring blockiert. Also kannst du mit dem Festblei nicht weiter als 2m vor dem Köder bleiben. Hast du ein bewegliches Blei, wird dir das Brett das irgendwann abmontieren oder an dieser Stelle für richtig Tüdel sorgen.
Dann zu dem festen Brettchen. Wenn du meiner Meinung nicht so zu 100% glauben willst, lies die Berichte von zwei Gästen auf meinem Boot im letzten Jahr: Uwe hatte einen Lachs von 17 und Björn ( Ostseeangler 27 ) hatte einen von 16,5 Kilo - beides Brettchenfische.
Festes Brett - keine Probleme....


----------



## lille pojken (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> zwei Dinge:
> Wenn du weiter als Rutenlänge vorbleist, gibts zwei Möglichkeiten: Erstens du hast ein festes Blei, dann bekommst du den Fisch nicht zum Kescher, weil das feste Blei die Schnur am Spitzenring blockiert. Also kannst du mit dem Festblei nicht weiter als 2m vor dem Köder bleiben. Hast du ein bewegliches Blei, wird dir das Brett das irgendwann abmontieren oder an dieser Stelle für richtig Tüdel sorgen.
> Dann zu dem festen Brettchen. Wenn du meiner Meinung nicht so zu 100% glauben willst, lies die Berichte von zwei Gästen auf meinem Boot im letzten Jahr: Uwe hatte einen Lachs von 17 und Björn ( Ostseeangler 27 ) hatte einen von 16,5 Kilo - beides Brettchenfische.
> Festes Brett - keine Probleme....


 

Hej Hans

Sicher glaube ich dir das,Jörg hat das ja auch schon gesagt als wir zusammen auf dem Wasser wahren!!!

und bleie sind beide im gebrauch!!!
wir wahren ja mit seinen auf dem Wasser und die lösen ja auch nicht aus!!!

Werde wohl nochmal welche ganz genau nachbauen und mich erst dann entscheiden,noch besser nach dem Drill
weil dann weiss ich sicher erst was du genau meinst!!!

MvH Lars

P.s ich danke dir aber fuer die anmerkungen weil dann kann man erst seine Fehler ausbuegeln#6 und du bist sicher sehr erfahren in der sache


----------



## TG Uwe (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Moin Lars 

Deine Brettchen laufen super ( vielen Dank für dein Gastgeschenk )

Meine bedenken bei Kunststoffbrettern ist der nicht vergleichbare Auftrieb zu Holz.

Vielleicht gehen ja Fußbodenplatten vom Airbus , Kohlefaser vom feinsten und innen hohl . Die hätten noch mehr Auftrieb wie Holz u. könnte man unten beschweren für einen stabilen Lauf .Und sind Verrottungsfest / Seewasserbeständig
Bekomme ich im Laden bei mir um die Ecke zum Nulltarif 
Habe mit mein Boot aber vorerst noch genug zu tun #6


----------



## Fxxxxx (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

|wavey: hüst, das Problem sollte sich inzwischen für Lars gelöst haben :vik: 

Das mit dem Auftrieb und zwar mit dem statischen Auftrieb (aufgrund der geringeren Dichte von Holz) wird häufig falsch bewertet. Die Sideplaners sind mit dem Bleikiel so ausgewichtet, dass die sogar fast absaufen. Bei dieser Bebleiung geht es insbesondere darum, den Sideplaner zu stabilisieren und den Sideplaner mit möglichst großer Anströmfläche unter Wasser zu halten! - weil die sorgt für das kraftvolle Seitwärts-Raustreiben (Was erzeugt mehr Druck, ein Ruder/Paddel, was nur einige cm eintaucht oder ein Paddel, was voll eintaucht |wavey . Viele versuchen ja genau das Gegenteil zu erreichen - mehr statischen Auftrieb um den Planer über Wasser zu halten - nach dem Motto der kann nur dann ne schwerere Montage ziehen. Das ist aber falsch.
An der Wasseroberfläche wird der Sideplaner überwiegend durch den dynamischen Auftrieb gehalten (dadurch, dass sich der Planer im Wasser bewegt).
Und zwar hierdurch :q
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/7457/dsci0042700x525up6.jpg 
http://img248.*ih.us/img248/7175/dsci0020700x525xf2.jpg

( :q na klar, wer sich die Schleppbilder anschaut, stellt fest, dass diese Schrägen ja zum Großteil garnicht im Wasser sind |wavey: :q ) --> durch die Schräglage, die durch das Schleppgeschirr erzeugt wird. Ob auch ne seitliche Schräglage raus drückt - habe ich noch nicht drauf geachtet |kopfkrat

Wie auch immer - irgendwo wird genügend dynamischer Auftrieb herkommen #6 :q - wollen daraus ja keine Doktorarbeit machen.

Du kannst aber z.B. mal den Sideplaner mit und ohne Bleikiel laufen lassen. Du wirst feststellen, dass beide erstmal laufen :q. Der ohne Blei kommt weiter aus dem Wasser - ABER erzeugt viel viel weniger Druck auf die Rute, da viel weniger Anströmfläche unter Wasser ist, die für das Raustreiben des Sideplaners sorgen.
(mach z.B. den sideplaner länger + natürlich mehr Blei - Anströmfläche wird immer größer und irgendwann reißt es dir die Rute aus der Hand :q )

Und nun lasse mal bei einem unbebleiten Sideplaner die Schnur lose (z.B. wie es bei Wellengang passieren kann). Der Sideplaner legt sich sofort auf die Seite, fängt an sich zu drehen und kann sich verhüdeln, wenn wieder Druck auf die Schnur kommt.
Anders beim Bebleiten. Der bewegt sich äußerst träge, bleibt fast stehen usw.


D.h., dass wenn du ein Material mit noch geringerer Dichte nimmst, du letztendlich mehr Blei unten ranpappen wirst, um wieder genügend Anströmfläche unter Wasser zu haben.


Hier mal die Spalte mit ordentlich Blei gestoppft (hier waren es 78g)

http://img296.*ih.us/img296/1764/dsci0033700x525lp6.jpg


Hier siehst du, wie der Sideplaner fast absäuft (nur gestützt aufm Seitenarm, das bräunliche ist die Oberkante, das weiße ist der Teil, der aus dem Wasser raussteht - ca. 6 - 8mm).

http://img389.*ih.us/img389/1113/dsci0039700x525gh8.jpg


Hast schon mal ne Big Jon Mini Disc geschleppt? Auf ne Angelrute erzeugt die ja schon ne Menge druck, so dass man vom Bauch her sagen würde, oh oh, der arme Sideplaner.

Aber im Gegenteil. Der Sideplaner wird durch die Strömung so stark aus dem Wasser gedrückt, dass da mehrere Big Jons hinterhängen könntest. Ich neige sogar dazu, noch mehr Blei in den Sideplaner reinzustopfen :q

http://img370.*ih.us/img370/9679/dsci0032700x525ir2.jpg
(Das große Brett allein säuft übrigens sofort komplett ab.)

Genauso gut könntest du eine (z.B. 30 x 8cm) Aluplatte nehmen. Oben klebst du einen Auftriebsstreifen ran und unten einen Bleikiel. Läuft genauso gut und wird ja so ähnlich auch kommerziell angeboten :q 
Und um den Bezug zu den ersten Bildern herzustellen - läuft auch ohne Bugschräge 

Aber sieht alles nicht so geil aus - und bei den Fischen ist es wie beim Menschen - Das Auge isst mit - muahhhhh (Darf keine Grafik mehr einfügen - weil Höchstzahl erreicht *heul*)


----------



## Fxxxxx (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Achso, hehe, es ging ja noch ums Material - absolut geil, traumhaft (keine gebrochenen Finger, nicht so steif wie Holz und trotzdem sehr sehr stabil) - lässt sich sogra mit der schwachen Linken bedienen und genial verarbeiten :m

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/5334/dsci0019700x525kf6.jpg


Und Auflösen können es Lars oder Belle :q *duck* *kopf_einzieh_und_schnell_wech* :q


----------



## TG Uwe (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hallo, Fritze
Danke für die Funktionsweise / Beschreibung im Einsatz.
Tolle Bilder / Material.
Habe natürlich nur mal kurz gedacht |kopfkrat u. an das für mich verfügbare kostenlose Material.
Bin auch noch im Aufbau was : Wissen / Technik / Anwenndung 
anbelangt.
Verstanden habe ich natürlich , je weiter untergetaucht desto mehr Anströmung  / je schneller , mehr Dynamischer Auftrieb.

Ist aber glaube ich ein Zusammenspiel aus allen wie z.b. die 
Größe / Auftrieb / , Dynamisch wie Statisch / Anstellwinkel / das was man hinten dranhängt ( Lars schreibt er bebleit zu 99% vor) / Was man für eine Weite vom Boot bei einer Geschwindigkeit erreichen möchte , usw.
Ich würde es nur gut finden wenn man trotz Bebleiung vor dem Köder u. langsamfahrt bzw. anhalten das Ding nicht absauft .Zur Bisserkennung auch besser.
Aber , wer hats erfunden , Das Küchenbrett??


----------



## TG Uwe (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Sorry , bin  etwas vom Thema abgewichen #q
Aber bastel für mein Leben gern #6
Wer hats erfunden ( im Original u. deren Funktion )#c


----------



## lille pojken (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

So Uwe

Dann wollen wir dich mal nicht dum sterben lassen#d

Alex hat sich die Muehe gemacht die Finnen aus Forex Hartschaum-Platten zu bauen und belle und ich uns gleich in seine Handwerklichen-Göttlichkeiten verliebt haben mit eingeklingt|supergri

Und wie Alex schon sagte es stimmt mit dem anstrom,und die nachbauten die du von mir bekommen hast sind sicher nicht schlecht,spielen aber nicht die vorteile aus wie Hans sie schon eine seite zuvor angesprochen hatte!!!

und nun hat Alex begonnen eine kleine massen-produktion zu starten.....aufdiekniefallen und fuessegeguesst
mussen wir mal am teleklingelbim klären|supergri


----------



## TG Uwe (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Ah , also doch mit etwas mehr statischen Auftrieb .
(die Finnen aus Forex Hartschaum-Platten )
Das käme nämlich den Kohlefaserplatten in Sanwichbauweise gleich von denen ich sprach u. diese sind von außen belastbar u. druckfest.
Oder sind die Hartschaumplatten so fest das sie nicht ummantelt werden müßen|kopfkrat
Ich war der Meinung u. so sehen die Bilder vom Fritz aus das es Vollkunstoff Bretter sind mit sehr wenig Auftrieb.
Im Waschbecken sieht es fast so aus das das Brett an der Hinterkante schon aufliegt u. sich der Rest am Arm aufhängt und so nur den eindruck erweckt das es schwimmt.( Sorry wenn ich falsch liege oder es gar nicht schwimmen soll)
Thema Brettbau u. Weiterentwicklung ist sicher nicht kurz in Worte zu fassen aber ich glaube ihr seid auf dem richtigen weg :m
Web Cam in der Garage eines jeden Brettbauers|kopfkrat
(Kleine massen-produktion zu starten)
Hatt Alex den ne CNC Fräse oder Stichsäge |bigeyes


----------



## lille pojken (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*



TG Uwe schrieb:


> Ah , also doch mit etwas mehr statischen Auftrieb .
> (die Finnen aus Forex Hartschaum-Platten )
> Das käme nämlich den Kohlefaserplatten in Sanwichbauweise gleich von denen ich sprach u. diese sind von außen belastbar u. druckfest.
> Oder sind die Hartschaumplatten so fest das sie nicht ummantelt werden müßen|kopfkrat
> ...


 
Das währe sicher sein Traum,ist aber nur eine Kapp-und gerungssäge wo aber auch die Schlitze mit gemacht worden sind#6


----------



## Fxxxxx (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Das mit der Hinterkante aufliegen täuscht. Wird nur durch den Arm gestützt.
Und die Hartschaumplatten (8mm und 10mm dick, Dichte von 0,52g/cm^3) sind so hart/fest, die kannst fast als Küchenbretter nehmen. Handelsnamen sind u.a. Forex Classic, Kömatex, Vekaplan S usw. - erhältlich in der Werbe- und Schilderbranche.

Die größte Herausforderung ist sicherlich der Schlitz für die Bleibeschwerung. Ich habe hierzu einfach einen Balken (Länge ca. 30cm) längs aufgesägt, den Sideplaner dazwischen gestellt (also hochkant), Tiefenanschlag justiert und zack die widia Scheibe durchgezogen. Macht einen Schlitz von genau 2,5mm Breite, wo 2 Streifen Dachdeckerblei (1,25mm Dicke, Höhe 16mm) nebeneinander reinpassen.



Und wer hats erfunden --> interessiert doch keinen wirklich :q


----------



## TG Uwe (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Yep , alles klar , Das kauf ich euch ab.
Toll hier , Ideen / Pläne / Herstellung / Testphase / Verbessern / Geldsparen/ Fische fangen / das hat was .
Weiter so #6
Aha , Fritze ist Alex 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Fxxxxx (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

jo, is er :vik:


hier nochma n Pic vom Schlitzen
http://img114.*ih.us/img114/2827/dsci0015500x375yj9.jpg


und Massenproduktion :q - naja, das Material ging (teilweise) aus :c :q :q
http://img178.*ih.us/img178/9728/dsci0026500x375uc5.jpg


----------



## schrauber (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eure Dikussion mit auslösenden und nichtauslösenden Brettern verfolgt und habe eine Frage:

Bei den nichtauslösenden Brettern, wie sie z.B. von Fritze gebaut werden, hat man während des Drills das Brett permanent in der Schnur hängen?!? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden.

Und wenn das so ist, wie stellt ihr den Abstand zwischen Köder und Brett während des Schleppen ein?

Gruß Dominique


----------



## Kössi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hallo Bastler, eure Sideplaner sehen echt professionell aus. Möchte mir auch solch Teile bauen, aber kann mal jemand die Montage erklären? Wo klemme ich welche Schnur ein und wozu kann ich die beiden Holzbrettchen auseinanderdrücken? (Hab meine Frage hier nochmal eingestellt, habe gerade gesehen,daß der thread sideplanern schon von 07 ist.|kopfkrat)


----------



## lille pojken (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Bastler, eure Sideplaner sehen echt professionell aus. Möchte mir auch solch Teile bauen, aber kann mal jemand die Montage erklären? Wo klemme ich welche Schnur ein und wozu kann ich die beiden Holzbrettchen auseinanderdrücken? (Hab meine Frage hier nochmal eingestellt, habe gerade gesehen,daß der thread sideplanern schon von 07 ist.|kopfkrat)


 
Hejsan

Zur Montage schaust du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143972

Da hat Fritze auch bilder zu gemacht und die sachen alle aufgelistet die gebraucht werden!!!
Es sind nachbauten von den Finnischen Inlineplannern wo die schnur (die vom köder kommt)erst durch den Planner läuft,deswegen kann man diese zwei teile auseinanderdruecken,danach geht die schnur zum seiten arm wo diese dann auch eingespant wird,die klemme ist so hart eingestellt das das brett wenn ein fisch anbeist nicht auslöst.

Was im gegensatz zu meinen nachbauten im nachherein nur vorteile bringt da das brett nicht bis zum Köder durchlaufen kann und somit den fisch nicht noch wilder macht und ihm auch nicht was zum aushebeln vor der nase klebt!!!

Du kannst auch noch mal hier schauen die Jungs vom Team RubberDuck habe dazu eine kleine Bilderserie gemacht 
http://www.team-rubberduck.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=111&Itemid=137

Denke mal nun wirst du wissen was ich geschrieben habe!!!


MvH Lars


----------



## Kössi (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer hat es erfunden????*

Hallo Lars, danke für deine Links. Jetzt bin ich schon schlauer und da das wetter mehr zum basteln als zum angeln einläd, werde ich mich wohl mal in meine Werkstatt verkriechen und ein paar Sideplaner bauen.
Aber erst morgen, heute muß ich den Hechten nochmal nachstellen:q, ab morgen beginnt bei uns die Schonzeit.


----------

